# [SOLVED] Custom Build - Final Thoughts



## mfmcgreal (Jul 16, 2010)

Plan on ordering a custom build from Aria within the next few days, and just wanted a final insight from a few of you guys before i go ahead with a purchase. 

I've been receiving brilliant help from the likes of wrench97 in another thread, but just want the final opinion from a few other users. Been going through the selection process of picking the components for just under a month or so now, so been a long, hard but worthwhile process. 

Here's what i've put together then, which is going to be used mainly for video editing:

*Case:* Coolermaster Elite 430 Midi Tower - Black - Aria Technology

*Additional Fan:* Arctic Cooling F12 Quiet Case Fan 120mm - Aria Technology

*PSU:* 650W Corsair TX650 V2 ATX2.3 SLI/Crossfire Compliant Power Supply - Aria Technology

*Motherboard:* Gigabyte GA-MA78LMT-US2H 760G (Socket AM3) DDR3 Motherboard - Aria Technology

*CPU:* AMD Phenom II X4 Quad Core 955 Black Edition 125W C3 (Socket AM3) Processor - Retail - Aria Technology
*
RAM:* 4GB Mushkin Silverline #996768 (2x2GB) DDR3 1333MHz 9-9-9-24 - Aria Technology

*Hard Drive:* 500GB Western Digital Caviar Blue WD5000AAKX 3.5" SATA III Hard Drive - Aria Technology

*Optical Drive:* Sony Optical DVD Writer, AD-5260S-0B, SATA, Black, OEM - Aria Technology

*Operating System:* Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 64 Bit SP1, Operating System, Single, - OEM - Aria Technology

The PSU seems overkill but the only other option i have is the CX series, but that isn't recommended by you guys, so the TX650 is the cheapest most reliable option, as Aria don't sell XFX PSU's anymore. I would prefer going with a cheaper PSU, as it would mean i could pick for example, a better CPU or more RAM, but like already mentioned, you don't recommend the CX series, as it isn't made by Seasonic. 

The total cost should come to about £430-40, which is just in my budget. 

Thoughts ?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Custom Build - Final Thoughts*

Your build looks fine. Using the better quality PSU is a good thing and the extra power would be required if you add a dedicated GPU in the future.


----------



## mfmcgreal (Jul 16, 2010)

*Re: Custom Build - Final Thoughts*



Tyree said:


> Your build looks fine. Using the better quality PSU is a good thing and the extra power would be required if you add a dedicated GPU in the future.


Exactly my thoughts. 

650W gives me more than enough head room regarding future upgrades, and the PSU is made by Seasonic, so it's an all round reliable option.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Custom Build - Final Thoughts*

Good luck and post back if you run into any problems.
Thoroughly reading the Mobo manual t o familiarize yourself with it's functions/connection and doing a bench test will commonly help to avoid any problems.


----------



## mfmcgreal (Jul 16, 2010)

*Re: Custom Build - Final Thoughts*



Tyree said:


> Good luck and post back if you run into any problems.
> Thoroughly reading the Mobo manual t o familiarize yourself with it's functions/connection and doing a bench test will commonly help to avoid any problems.


Aria are building the system for me buddy.

They build it, then thoroughly test it for at least 48 hours before handing it over to the customer.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Custom Build - Final Thoughts*

I have been very impressed with with conversations I have had with the techs at Aria; they are very responsive and approachable, If I were to ever buy a pre-built it would have to come from someone like them!


----------



## mfmcgreal (Jul 16, 2010)

*Re: Custom Build - Final Thoughts*

Would changing the Phenom 955 edition to the 965 edition require any changes in any other components ? Both are compatible with the Motherboard but i just want to make sure. Here's the links to both products:

AMD Phenom II X4 Quad Core 955 Black Edition 125W C3 (Socket AM3) Processor - Retail - Aria Technology
AMD Phenom II X4 Quad Core 965 Black Edition 125W 3.40GHz C3 (Socket AM3) Processor - Retail - Aria Technology


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Custom Build - Final Thoughts*

Replacing the CPU will not affect the rest of your selected components.


----------



## mfmcgreal (Jul 16, 2010)

*Re: Custom Build - Final Thoughts*



Tyree said:


> Replacing the CPU will not affect the rest of your selected components.


Thanks. 

After thinking about it, it's probably not even worth spending extra on the 965 just to gain an extra 0.2GHz, as i don't plan to OC.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Custom Build - Final Thoughts*

.02GHz will not be noticed/missed.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Custom Build - Final Thoughts*



Tyree said:


> Replacing the CPU will not affect the rest of your selected components.





TYREE is 100% correct; but then again, we have come to expect that !


----------



## mfmcgreal (Jul 16, 2010)

*Re: Custom Build - Final Thoughts*

I'm having seconds thoughts about the 500GB Hard Drive. 

I currently have a 76GB hard drive, and so far, only used 20GB of it, so would 500GB really be necessary, probably not. I might save £10 and just opt with a 250GB instead, preferably this: 250GB Western Digital Caviar AV WD2500AVJS 3.5" SATA II Hard Drive - Clean Pull - Aria Technology

Thoughts ?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Custom Build - Final Thoughts*

That would be your decision on the Hdd size. If you don't need larger then go with the 250GB.


----------



## mfmcgreal (Jul 16, 2010)

*Re: Custom Build - Final Thoughts*

The processor says it comes with 2MB L2 cache, and 6MB L3 cache, so my question is, does the computer use both cache's, or does the L3 need unlocking or something ?

Apologizes if it's a stupid question, it's just i have no idea.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Custom Build - Final Thoughts*

Nothing needs to be unlocked for Cache.
CPU Cache: CPU cache - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Custom Build - Final Thoughts*

Bear in mind that Windows 7 alone can be 20 Gb whereas XP was 4 gb so you will need a larger drive than you were used to but 250 gb or even 320 gb is what I build most client pc's with and they seldom go over 50 gb use even with the larger operating systems of today.


----------



## mfmcgreal (Jul 16, 2010)

*Re: Custom Build - Final Thoughts*

This case has just been released: BitFenix Merc Alpha Black Midi Tower Chassis - Aria Technology

It's cheaper than the Elite 430 i was originally going to purchase, looks alot more prettier/neat, has more front USB ports, has an all black finish inside, more air vents, longer warranty...the list goes on. Really tempted to go with it. 

What do you think ?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Custom Build - Final Thoughts*

Cases are a personal choice. I prefer using Coolermaster and Antec because I know they are good quality. I do not like windows like the case in your OP because they scratch easily and become unattractive in a short time.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Custom Build - Final Thoughts*

I don't know if its me or what but I don't see any windows in that case and it looks ok, and I do hate those windows. The only thing I like less are doors that swing across the front because they are always broken off within 6 months. I do agree the CoolerMaster cases are great and like Tyree its about all I use.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Custom Build - Final Thoughts*

My bad. My reference to the window was referring to the Coolermaster Elite 430 listed in the OP.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Custom Build - Final Thoughts*

Ah OK those big nasty plastic side inserts you are so right sooner or later get scratched or even cracked in almost every one of those type cases.


----------



## mfmcgreal (Jul 16, 2010)

*Re: Custom Build - Final Thoughts*

Here's a picture from the motherboard i plan on buying: http://www.aria.co.uk/dynres/Z2FsbG...0X2ltYWdlcy9vcmlnaW5hbC91czJoXzUwMC5qcGc=.jpg

What's the difference between the Yellow and Black USB 2.0 ports ?


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Custom Build - Final Thoughts*

The yellow ports are usb 3.0 ports.


----------



## mfmcgreal (Jul 16, 2010)

*Re: Custom Build - Final Thoughts*

It doesn't come with any USB 3.0 ports though. 

Here's the product listed on the Aria site:
Gigabyte GA-MA78LMT-US2H 760G (Socket AM3) DDR3 Motherboard - Aria Technology

Here's the product listed on the manufacturers website:
GIGABYTE - Motherboard - Socket AM3 - GA-MA78LMT-US2H (rev. 1.3)

Correct me if I'm wrong but it doesn't mention anything about USB 3.0 in either of the links. It says the following under the USB section in the second link, "Up to 12 USB 2.0/1.1 ports (6 on the back panel, 6 via the USB brackets connected to the internal USB headers)".

Looks like it's a matter of them using the wrong image i suppose.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Custom Build - Final Thoughts*

Either that or not updating what is posted about the board perhaps from a revision? I have certainly seen this before though.


----------



## mfmcgreal (Jul 16, 2010)

*Re: Custom Build - Final Thoughts*

Either way i won't be to fussed if it doesn't or does have 3.0 ports, as i only plug peripherals in the back ports anyway, like the mouse, keyboard, printer, iPod speaker and wireless adapter, and none of them can take advantage of the 3.0 ports right ?


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Custom Build - Final Thoughts*



mfmcgreal said:


> Either way i won't be to fussed if it doesn't or does have 3.0 ports, as i only plug peripherals in the back ports anyway, like the mouse, keyboard, printer, iPod speaker and wireless adapter, and none of them can take advantage of the 3.0 ports right ?


Yes they need to be usb 3.0 devices and those also have a special cable for usb 3.0 besides. 3.0 usb ports though are backwards compatible.


----------



## mfmcgreal (Jul 16, 2010)

*Re: Custom Build - Final Thoughts*

Cheers for the info.


----------



## mfmcgreal (Jul 16, 2010)

*Re: Custom Build - Final Thoughts*

I ordered the build yesterday, however the motherboard i ordered with it is no longer in stock, so a change in motherboard was required. Aria kindly offered me the following board for the same price as the board i was originally going to get: Gigabyte GA-880GM-UD2H AMD 880G (Socket AM3) microATX DDR3 Motherboard - Aria Technology

So i basically got a better motherboard but payed £51 instead of £61 for it. It's near enough the same as the original mobo i was going to get except has a better on-board video which will suit me nicely. Here's the original i was going to get which sadly went out of stock: Gigabyte GA-MA78LMT-US2H 760G (Socket AM3) DDR3 Motherboard - Aria Technology

Can't see any significant differences between two apart from the on-board video so the change in motherboard wasn't as bad as originally thought.


----------



## jaythorpe522 (Sep 7, 2010)

*Re: Custom Build - Final Thoughts*



mfmcgreal said:


> I ordered the build yesterday,


Congrats, bro! I hope people find your threads in the future and take the same process you have. Seems like good rep/cred for Aria, too.

Let us know how it winds up working!

jw

PS -- didn't see it; which size HDD did you go with? Simply curious...


----------



## mfmcgreal (Jul 16, 2010)

*Re: Custom Build - Final Thoughts*



jaythorpe522 said:


> Congrats, bro! I hope people find your threads in the future and take the same process you have. Seems like good rep/cred for Aria, too.
> 
> Let us know how it winds up working!
> 
> jw


Cheers buddy, it's fair to say if it wasn't for you guys, i would be sat here right now typing this on some crappy pre-built system that could blow any minute. So thanks for the advice/guidance, it really is appreciated. 



jaythorpe522 said:


> PS -- didn't see it; which size HDD did you go with? Simply curious...


250G in the end, as 500GB really wasn't necessary when considering how little space I've used up on my current 75GB.


----------



## mfmcgreal (Jul 16, 2010)

*Re: Custom Build - Final Thoughts*

Just something i noticed/realized today. 

The case i decided to go with, the Bitfenix Merc Alpha, has 4 USB ports at the front of the case, however I'm not sure the Motherboard i selected will support all 4. The motherboard has a total of 9 USB ports, 6 that are fitted at the back, and 3 internal via the board itself, not 4. 

Also, i ordered an additional 120mm fan, meaning a total of two fans including the fan that comes with the case, however the motherboard only has 1 system fan header if i'm not mistaken, so the board can only support 1 fan right ? 

I'm probably wrong as I'm sure someone would have pointed this out along with the way when checking if everything was compatible.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Custom Build - Final Thoughts*

I see 3 Mobo headers on the pic I find of the Gigabyte GA-MA78LMT-US2H Mobo. 
The 4 USB ports on the case would not require more than two headers and possibly only one.
The fans depend on their type of connection. "Most" aftermarket fans come with 4-pin Molex connectors that connect to the PSU. The included case fan could be either.
I prefer fans be connected to the PSU.


----------



## mfmcgreal (Jul 16, 2010)

*Re: Custom Build - Final Thoughts*



Tyree said:


> I see 3 Mobo headers on the pic I find of the Gigabyte GA-MA78LMT-US2H Mobo.
> The 4 USB ports on the case would not require more than two headers and possibly only one.
> The fans depend on their type of connection. "Most" aftermarket fans come with 4-pin Molex connectors that connect to the PSU. The included case fan could be either.
> I prefer fans be connected to the PSU.


Thanks for clearing that up, i knew i was wrong because one of use would have pointed it out before i went ahead with the order if something wasn't compatible.


----------



## mfmcgreal (Jul 16, 2010)

*Re: Custom Build - Final Thoughts*

Collected the system today, and it's up and running perfectly, looks great aswell, especially the cable management.

Aria installed the OS/Drivers for me, however they installed the drivers from the disk that come with the mobo, is it worth updating the drivers, or should i stick to the "if it ain't broke don't fix it" saying ? (Windows Optimal Updates is providing an update to my AMD HD 4250 On-board GFX)

The screen resolution is a little squashed for my liking, for example the desktop icons are a little cramped along with the windows start menu button. Web pages are also squashed, meaning the website themselves aren't using up the entire screen. Any solution to get around this ?

Under System Info it's saying i have 4GB RAM installed but only 3.50GB is usable, which is weird as i have the 64-bit version installed. Is this normal ?

There the only questions i can think of right now, i'm sure they'll be plenty more in the coming days.


----------



## mfmcgreal (Jul 16, 2010)

*Re: Custom Build - Final Thoughts*

Sorry, i don't have "AMD HD 4250 On-board GFX", i have "ATI Radeon HD 4250 on-board GFX".

Don't understand the logic behind having a 15 minute time limit to edit posts, but that's irrelevant to the topic on hand.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Custom Build - Final Thoughts*

Once everything is working properly you could download and install (one driver at a time) any updated Mobo drivers.
Have you tried different resolutions for the viewing screen issue?
The Onboard Graphics is using some RAM.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Custom Build - Final Thoughts*



mfmcgreal said:


> Sorry, i don't have "AMD HD 4250 On-board GFX", i have "ATI Radeon HD 4250 on-board GFX".


Same thing. AMD acquired ATI some time back.


----------



## mfmcgreal (Jul 16, 2010)

*Re: Custom Build - Final Thoughts*



Tyree said:


> Once everything is working properly you could download and install (one driver at a time) any updated Mobo drivers.
> Have you tried different resolutions for the viewing screen issue?
> The Onboard Graphics is using some RAM.


I have tried a bunch of different resolutions but once I apply them, the entire screen goes pixelated and either really stretched or squashed, so i end up reverting back to the resolution recommended by Windows, that being 1440x900. 

However as already mentioned, desktop icons look a little squashed in this resolution, the windows explorer buttons at the top right seem to be a little covered up aswell, and websites in Google Chrome aren't filling up the entire page, their like centred in the middle of the page, and a little zoomed out. 

You sure it's not anything related to my on-board video, as in the driver either needs updating, or ATI CCC is set to a certain resolution, meaning when i change resolution it in windows, i need to change it in CCC aswell to see what it really looks like.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Custom Build - Final Thoughts*

Do you have the latest graphics driver's from the Mobo manufacturer?


----------



## mfmcgreal (Jul 16, 2010)

*Re: Custom Build - Final Thoughts*



Tyree said:


> Do you have the latest graphics driver's from the Mobo manufacturer?


No, as i previously said, Aria installed the OS/Drivers for me, but used the drivers from the disk that come with the mobo, i think.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Custom Build - Final Thoughts*



mfmcgreal said:


> No, as i previously said, Aria installed the OS/Drivers for me, but used the drivers from the disk that come with the mobo, i think.






that doesnt matter; you can go to the mobo webiste and download the latest motherboard drivers for your board model, after all

system driver updates are now your responsibility


----------



## mfmcgreal (Jul 16, 2010)

*Re: Custom Build - Final Thoughts*



linderman said:


> that doesnt matter; you can go to the mobo webiste and download the latest motherboard drivers for your board model, after all
> 
> system driver updates are now your responsibility


I understand that, I never said they wasn't my responsibility, i was merely answering Tyree question. 

I've downloaded the Chipset and Audio driver from GIGABYTE's site, and the video driver from the AMD website, is it now just a simple process of overwriting the drivers with the latest ones ?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Custom Build - Final Thoughts*



mfmcgreal said:


> I understand that, I never said they wasn't my responsibility, i was merely answering Tyree question.
> 
> I've downloaded the Chipset and Audio driver from GIGABYTE's site, and the video driver from the AMD website, is it now just a simple process of overwriting the drivers with the latest ones ?




the old video driver will need to be removed before a new video driver is installed

I use driver sweeper (free) to remove the old ati driver

Guru3D - Driver Sweeper (Setup) download from Guru3D.com

then after cleaning reboot the computer / install new video driver

the chipset and audio driver are easier; they will overwrite the old driver without issue


----------



## mfmcgreal (Jul 16, 2010)

*Re: Custom Build - Final Thoughts*



linderman said:


> the old video driver will need to be removed before a new video driver is installed
> 
> I use driver sweeper (free) to remove the old ati driver
> 
> ...


For some reason i can't download the software, but can't i just uninstall the video driver manually via "programs and features" ?

I hope this fixes the resolution problem i'm having aswell.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Custom Build - Final Thoughts*

I would suggest using Driver Sweeper as linderman has suggested.

The software is no longer downloadable from Guru3D but you can obtain it from *here*


----------



## mfmcgreal (Jul 16, 2010)

*Re: Custom Build - Final Thoughts*

I uninstalled the video card driver using Driver Sweeper and re-booted. Straight away i changed the screen resolution to my preferred 1024x768 and it looked perfect, which wasn't the case when i had the video card driver installed. 

Anyway, i then installed the Chipset driver, re-booted, followed by the audio, and finally the new video card driver. Once the new video card driver was installed, it re-booted and guess what, my resolutions reverts back to the squashed zoomed out 1440x900 resolution i had before.

It seems to be, once the video card driver is installed, it picks its own resolution and decides that will be that. How can i get around this ? I basically want to use the 1024x768 resolution, like i used on my previous PC.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Custom Build - Final Thoughts*

That may just be a first time only. Try setting it to 1024X768 and then rebooting and I would bet it will go stay this time.


----------



## mfmcgreal (Jul 16, 2010)

*Re: Custom Build - Final Thoughts*



Rich-M said:


> That may just be a first time only. Try setting it to 1024X768 and then rebooting and I would bet it will go stay this time.


I did what you said however nothing changed. I did though, mess around with a couple of other resolutions after the re-boot and 1152 x 864 looks good, pretty much looks like 1024 x 768, so the resolution problem may be solved now. 

Just another thing, Windows Update is showing the following 3 optimal updates, which one's should i install ?


----------



## mfmcgreal (Jul 16, 2010)

*Re: Custom Build - Final Thoughts*

The ATI optimal update is no longer listed anymore, have no idea why it's disappeared.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Custom Build - Final Thoughts*

The only suggested update I would accept is the one for the LAN card.
Silverlight is just more added junk for IE.
The ATI update is for the Onboard Graphics so that is not needed.


----------



## mfmcgreal (Jul 16, 2010)

*Re: Custom Build - Final Thoughts*



Tyree said:


> The only suggested update I would accept is the one for the LAN card.
> Silverlight is just more added junk for IE.
> The ATI update is for the Onboard Graphics so that is not needed.


Updated the LAN card, thanks for the assistance. Please leave this thread open for a couple of extra days just encase I encounter any other problems. 

Cheers.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Custom Build - Final Thoughts*



Tyree said:


> The only suggested update I would accept is the one for the LAN card.
> Silverlight is just more added junk for IE.
> The ATI update is for the Onboard Graphics so that is not needed.


I could not agree more! Never do audio or video Windows Updates as a general rule.


----------



## mfmcgreal (Jul 16, 2010)

*Re: Custom Build - Final Thoughts*

Fonts still look a tid little pixelated at times in Chrome and other programs, but i suppose it's just a matter of getting used to the new Windows 7 fonts, as i've only just moved from XP.

Another question i have, is there anyway to remove the date from the taskbar but still keep the time and large taskbar. I know you can remove the date via using the smaller taskbar, but i prefer the larger one. 

Cheers.


----------



## mfmcgreal (Jul 16, 2010)

*Re: Custom Build - Final Thoughts*



mfmcgreal said:


> Fonts still look a tid little pixelated at times in Chrome and other programs, but i suppose it's just a matter of getting used to the new Windows 7 fonts, as i've only just moved from XP.
> 
> Another question i have, is there anyway to remove the date from the taskbar but still keep the time and large taskbar. I know you can remove the date via using the smaller taskbar, but i prefer the larger one.
> 
> Cheers.


I've solved this one. 

However, I've come across another problem. I'm trying to change the name of my computer because as you can see below, it's called User-PC:
http://img406.imageshack.us/img406/4471/computername.png

Anyway, i click "Change Settings", and then click "Change" again, which takes me to the following window:
http://img204.imageshack.us/img204/5462/computername2.png

Once in here, i changed the name to "Merc Phenom" and click "Ok", however the following error comes up:
http://img585.imageshack.us/img585/2170/computername3.png

It doesn't matter what i change the name to, it keeps popping up with the same error. 

Thoughts ?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Custom Build - Final Thoughts*

Hi did you reboot as per here Change Your Computer Name in Windows 7 or Vista - How-To Geek


----------



## mfmcgreal (Jul 16, 2010)

*Re: Custom Build - Final Thoughts*



joeten said:


> Hi did you reboot as per here Change Your Computer Name in Windows 7 or Vista - How-To Geek


No i didn't reboot, because i assumed the change wasn't applied due to the error.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Custom Build - Final Thoughts*

You cannot use 2 words, they have to be joined i.e. MarcPhenom or Marc-Phenom


----------



## mfmcgreal (Jul 16, 2010)

*Re: Custom Build - Final Thoughts*



Rich-M said:


> You cannot use 2 words, they have to be joined i.e. MarcPhenom or Marc-Phenom


ray:

Thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Custom Build - Final Thoughts*

Welcome.Great why not mark this solved in the first post under "Thread Tools" in the first post.


----------

